#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Япония >  > > >  >  >  Дзен-буддиские монастыри и обители Японии

## Николай Г.

Друзья, долго и упорно пытался найти места концентрации знания Дзен в Японии (монастыри, обители и т.п.). Не нашел нифига.
Помогите, пжлста! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

http://www.sotozen-net.or.jp/kokusai/list.htm

----------


## Ho Shim

http://www.antaiji.dogen.de/

----------


## Ersh

Pestroy, а Вы не в курсе, откуда на сайте японского монастыря русский раздел? Такая редкость...

----------


## Ho Shim

Нет. Не в курсе. Сам удивился.

----------


## Николай Г.

Прекрасные фотографии из жизни японского монастыря дзен

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.05.2018)

----------


## Ho Shim

В Антайдзи зима http://www.antaiji.dogen.de/ У них-то, видимо, со снегом нет проблем.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.05.2018)

----------


## Юань Дин

Здравствуйте.
Хотелось бы прикинуть одну цифру, чтобы знать - реально мне это или нет:
в какую стоимость обойдется съездить на сессин из Новосибирска в Антайдзи на 1 человека?
На сайте монастыря нет таких данных.
С уважением.
Д.Б.

----------


## Mendoza

> Здравствуйте.
> Хотелось бы прикинуть одну цифру, чтобы знать - реально мне это или нет:
> в какую стоимость обойдется съездить на сессин из Новосибирска в Антайдзи на 1 человека?
> На сайте монастыря нет таких данных.
> С уважением.
> Д.Б.


Считайте визу+билеты. А остальные расходы думаю подскажут резиденты Антайдзи.

----------


## Юань Дин

Спасибо. Билеты посмотрю, а сколько виза стоит?

----------


## Mendoza

Консульский отдел Посольства Японии в России
Адрес: Россия, 129090 Москва, Грохольский переулок, 27
Телефон: (495) 229-2550/51
Факс: (495) 229-2555/56
E-mail: ryojijp@japan.orc.ru 

Звоните, спрашивайте

----------


## Ersh

http://archive.travel.ru/japan/formalities/visas/

----------


## Лика

Попробуйте найти "VKONTAKTE" Семен Гейдельман-у него выложены фото в монастыре Manipku(опако дзен-одно из 4-х направлений дзен в Японии).

----------

Лаконика (03.12.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Обаку, с Вашего позволения :Smilie:

----------


## Николай Г.

Кто знаком и пользует Google Eath, если есть возможность поглазеть с орбиты на буддийские монастыри и обители, ответьте с координатами!

----------


## Sen

> Друзья, долго и упорно пытался найти места концентрации знания Дзен в Японии (монастыри, обители и т.п.). Не нашел нифига.
> Помогите, пжлста!


Много буддистских храмов находится в Киото, в Токио тоже есть
На этих сайтах есть информация - фото, месторасположение, история:
про Токио:    http://www.japantokyo.ru
и про Киото:    http://www.japankyoto.ru

В Киото находятся главные Храмы нескольких буддистских школ, в том числе дзен, по-моему тоже

----------

Pema Sonam (19.12.2008), Лаконика (03.12.2011), Николай Г. (01.04.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Много буддистских храмов находится в Киото, в Токио тоже есть
> На этих сайтах есть информация - фото, месторасположение, история:
> про Токио:    http://www.japantokyo.ru
> и про Киото:    http://www.japankyoto.ru
> 
> В Киото находятся главные Храмы нескольких буддистских школ, в том числе дзен, по-моему тоже


Спасибо. Интересная ссылка

----------


## Юань Дин

Здравствуйте.
Скажите, кто был в Антайдзи последние времена:

понимают ли там по-английски или надо-таки учить японский? Вроде там с разных стран люди приезжают. По-английски, наверное, можно общаться.

----------


## Шурале

Подниму тему. Кто-нибудь знает, принимает ли сейчас Антайдзи иностранцев на которкий срок (3-4 месяца)? У них на сайте написано, что надо минимум три года.

----------


## Дмитрий Кудрявцев

Добрый день всем!
Изучал это направление, списывался с Аntaiji. Но в нём период пребывания не менее 3-х лет и по возрасту меня "забраковали".
Но написали пару мест , где можно за плату погостить. Пока не то, ищу дальше.
Пишите, если интересно, отправлю контакты.
И очень надеюсь на информацию от тех, кто побывал в Японии в монастыре. Неважно сколько, главное как  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

http://onedropzen.org/community/japan/sogenji

----------

Hang Gahm (19.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (09.05.2018), Денис Ч (15.05.2018), Михаил_ (10.05.2018)

----------


## Трубицын

Давайте, наконец, создадим первый в мире русскоязычный дзен монастырь! У кого есть свободная дача в Сочи? Поселимся там и будем практиковать. (Сочи - потому что тепло. Можно Сухум иди Батуми.)

----------


## Александр Борисович

Скажите пожалуйста, где можно увидеть названия монастырей школ Риндзай и Сото, основанных в XVIII - XX веках? Японским владею.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скажите пожалуйста, где можно увидеть названия монастырей школ Риндзай и Сото, основанных в XVIII - XX веках? Японским владею.


Например, Антай-дзи (安泰寺) и Дайтоку (大徳寺, だ)...
А вообще -- можно полистать Гуглом по ключам: монастырь сото, монастырь риндзай.

----------


## Александр Борисович

> Например, Антай-дзи (安泰寺) и Дайтоку (大徳寺, だ)...
> А вообще -- можно полистать Гуглом по ключам: монастырь сото, монастырь риндзай.


Да я уж полистал, конечно, но это всё равно, что искать иголку в стоге сена. Выдаются только монастыри до 17 века. За Антай спасибо, я его не знал, а Дайтоку - 1315 год. Мне нужно штук по десять и Сото, и Риндзай. Если бы был какой-то список по историческим периодам (Мэйдзи, Тайсё, Сёва)... но такого не нашёл.

----------


## Юй Кан

Опасаюсь, монастырей штук по десять таких и сяких вряд ли наберётся.
И иголку -- если реально нужно -- найдёшь, когда припрёт (это -- по собственному опыту).
Тем паче, если владеете японским: значит, с терпением всё д.б. норм и доступны яп. поисковики и справочники : )
Но странно, что Антайдзи не встретили, а он ведь в Рунете самый раскрученный (в том смысле, что есть даже книга его настоятеля Мухо, в пер. на русский).
Ещё, будет, м.б., полезен ключ: zen buddhist monasteries in japan.
В общем, удачи и -- не опускайте руки! : )

----------


## Александр Борисович

> Опасаюсь, монастырей штук по десять таких и сяких вряд ли наберётся.
> И иголку -- если реально нужно -- найдёшь, когда припрёт (это -- по собственному опыту).
> Тем паче, если владеете японским: значит, с терпением всё д.б. норм и доступны яп. поисковики и справочники : )
> Но странно, что Антайдзи не встретили, а он ведь в Рунете самый раскрученный (в том смысле, что есть даже книга его настоятеля Мухо, в пер. на русский).
> Ещё, будет, м.б., полезен ключ: zen buddhist monasteries in japan.
> В общем, удачи и -- не опускайте руки! : )


Спасибо, что обнадёжили. Хоть и замедлился, но останавливаться не намерен)). Антай-дзи не знал, поскольку до сих пор занимался только монастырями Риндзай.

----------


## Денис Ч

После знойных дней пришла долгожданная прохлада. Из тяжелой тучи льет как из ведра.
Под стук капель по крыльцу смотрю на лужайку, пью чай и мысли возвращаются к Храму Покоя. Столько лет не вспоминал о нем. И вот, дождь напомнил. И стало грустно за потраченное впустую время, и все надо начинать сначала  :Frown:

----------

